

Ask HN: Anyone here host a conference, event, workshop or any other gathering? - marcomassaro

If so, I&#x27;d love to chat with you to learn more about how you organize and sell tickets.<p>Looking for those who host in person events (not online)
======
afarrell
My wife does event planning professionally. I've organized a few hackathons.
email me at amfarrell [at] mit [dot] edu.

------
JacobAldridge
My team and I run a number of events each year - happy to share my
experiences. Email address in my profile.

~~~
marcomassaro
emailed, thank you

